# B&H Photo: Hands-On With the EOS-1D X Mark II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 2, 2016)

```
<iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/V3U4XBqfCPk" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p>This is a thorough hands on of the EOS-1D X Mark II from B&H Photo and Canon USA. This is the only hands-on preview we’ll be posting, it’s very thorough and basically says all that there is to say about the pre-production camera.</p>
<p>You can preorder from these great retailers:</p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Premium Kit $6299: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1221604-REG/canon_0931c016_eos_1d_x_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=www.adorama.com/ICA1DXM2KP.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <strong><a href="http://amzn.to/1m9GcsS" target="_blank">Amazon</a> ($5999)</strong></li>
<li>Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Body $5999: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1220852-REG/canon_eos_1d_x_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=www.adorama.com/ICA1DXM2.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a>  | <a href="http://amzn.to/1POeZDG" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon WFT-E8A $599: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1221610-REG/canon_1173c001_wft_e7a_wireless_file_transmitter.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAWFTE8A.html?KWID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1POf7D2" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 2, 2016)

14 FPS sounds absolutely sick.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 2, 2016)

*Need a review not a sales pitch*

Informative in a marketing sort of way. I need to see RAW images with the corresponding camera settings rather than someone making a nebulous inference of a full stop improvement in noise.


----------



## john1970 (Feb 2, 2016)

The refinements in the autofocus system and buffer depth improvements were enough to convince me to pre-order this camera this morning. I cannot wait until late-April / early May when it arrives.

The top three improvements for me are:
1) Increase buffer depth from 38 frames (1DX) to 170 frames (1DX II)
2) Larger AF spread across the viewfinder along with f8 focus across all focus points 
3) Only a modest bump in MP count to provide the best ISO noise performance possible from Canon

Other things I like are:
1) You can use the older 1D X battery with the new camera although it will then only shoot unto 12 fps instead of 14 fps. Great!
2) No major changes in the layout or ergonomics of the camera (the 1D X has the best ergonomics, much better than Nikon D4s)
3) Much improved video and live view AF although I tend to be "old-fashion" and still use the OVF for the major of my still photos and I shoot very little video.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Feb 2, 2016)

On sensor A/D Converter mentioned :

http://www.digitalcameraworld.com/2016/02/02/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-hands-on-review/#null


----------



## ukmdb (Feb 2, 2016)

Did he just say your not limited to 29min 59sec recording and now only limited to the size of the cards?
We finally getting rid of that 30min limit. 

The DP autofocus on this will be amazing, especially how you can change the sensitivity of it, or at least that is what I gleam from this.


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 2, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> 14 FPS sounds absolutely sick.



^ this was the whole reason I watched this video. And combined with that buffer.... Whoa. This camera is almost worth $6000 in smiles that come from the shutter sound alone....


----------



## Gadger (Feb 2, 2016)

Andy Rouse have been using the Beta 1DX II and he is impressed, worth a read

http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?b=1&currentpage=1

;D Now where can I get my hands on £5,199.00. :


----------



## clicstudio (Feb 2, 2016)

Just pre-ordered On b&h! ;D


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 2, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> Just pre-ordered On b&h! ;D



Why? Canon themselves, Amazon and Adorama are all offering the kit with CFast card and reader for $5,999, $300 less than B&H.


----------



## acoll123 (Feb 2, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> clicstudio said:
> 
> 
> > Just pre-ordered On b&h! ;D
> ...



I just pre-ordered the Premium Kit (with 64GB C_FAST Card and Reader) at B&H and it was $5,999 in the cart and at check-out.


----------



## OddieCZ (Feb 2, 2016)

How large a part of the sensor is being used for 4K recording? Didn't quite get that.


----------



## Mancubus (Feb 2, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> it’s very thorough and basically says all that there is to say about the pre-production camera.</p>



Yeah, except dynamic range. Can it be so low that they really have to avoid so bad talking about it? I really wished it was something around that number (15) I saw in a recent rumour in here.

At least 14, not on par with the others but already a huge improvement over other Canons.


----------



## InterMurph (Feb 2, 2016)

OddieCZ said:


> How large a part of the sensor is being used for 4K recording? Didn't quite get that.


The sensor is 5472 x 3648 pixels. The 4K video uses a crop of 4096 x 2160 pixels. So it ignores 688 pixels on each side, and 744 pixels on the top and bottom.

In short: 4K video is cropped.

*Edit:* More details available at http://www.eoshd.com/2016/02/all-is-revealed-canon-1d-x-mark-ii-video-faq/


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm gonna order 2, and return the one that is less sharp...

;D


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 2, 2016)

Gadger said:


> Andy Rouse have been using the Beta 1DX II and he is impressed, worth a read
> 
> http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?b=1&currentpage=1
> 
> ;D Now where can I get my hands on £5,199.00. :



Unbelievable images Andy Rouse has posted here. Amazing! The resolution and clean look to the images are simply outstanding. The blacks are BLACK! I did not do any pixel peeping (I'm not that kind of guy ;-) ) but wow! Excellent real world talking points too. I want to see some images with this camera and Canon's new 35mm 1.4L MkII. And the 100-400mm Mk II... oh, and the 400mm f4.0DO... oh, and the...


----------



## beardsquad (Feb 2, 2016)

As per specs, the 4K recording limit is 29:59. I think they're just saying that due to the high bitrate (4K60, 800 Mbps). Just speculating because it would take 179.9GB of space to record a half hour of [email protected] footage so maybe they're assuming most people wont buy a 256GB CFast card and would hence run out of space before hitting 29:59.



ukmdb said:


> Did he just say your not limited to 29min 59sec recording and now only limited to the size of the cards?
> We finally getting rid of that 30min limit.
> 
> The DP autofocus on this will be amazing, especially how you can change the sensitivity of it, or at least that is what I gleam from this.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 2, 2016)

Scott kelby first look:
http://scottkelby.com/42048-2/

He says there is some new tech with sensor.


----------



## FTb-n (Feb 2, 2016)

_Squeezing_ off one and only one frame just got more challenging. So, I learned decades ago to squeeze the shutter button, don't hit it. Then I had to learn how not to find a delicate balance between squeezing and tapping when I got my 7D at 8 FPS. Now with the 1Dx at 12 FPS, I often squeeze out two frames when I only want one. 14 FPS will be more of a challenge...but a fun challenge.

Speaking of shutter noise, I do wish they demonstrated the silent shutter. If it's as quiet as the 5D3, then this camera has everything that I need/want.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2016)

FTb-n said:


> Now with the 1Dx at 12 FPS, I often squeeze out two frames when I only want one.



Pros call that a double-tap. 

Oops, wrong field.


----------



## scrup (Feb 2, 2016)

InterMurph said:


> OddieCZ said:
> 
> 
> > How large a part of the sensor is being used for 4K recording? Didn't quite get that.
> ...



Maybe magic lantern can hack it to take full sensor video. 4 1/2 K?


----------



## OddieCZ (Feb 2, 2016)

InterMurph said:


> OddieCZ said:
> 
> 
> > How large a part of the sensor is being used for 4K recording? Didn't quite get that.
> ...



Thanks)


----------



## FTb-n (Feb 2, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> FTb-n said:
> 
> 
> > Now with the 1Dx at 12 FPS, I often squeeze out two frames when I only want one.
> ...


LOL -- really, I did ;D ;D


----------



## Perio (Feb 2, 2016)

ISO 10,000 looks very nice to me

http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?b=1&currentpage=1


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2016)

Perio said:


> ISO 10,000 looks very nice to me
> 
> http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?b=1&currentpage=1



Saw his blog earlier. Yes, very impressive. However, I still want to see some RAW image files. Not compressed jpgs. Granted I really appreciate him sharing those, they just aren't going to really make me giddy til I see RAW data out the camera with this new sensor. But, it looks extremely promising.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2016)

One thing I will say that gave me pause was the Canon pdf brochure on the Canon USA website suggests that only Full HD will be able to output from HDMI, not 4K. Now it may have been a bad edit, but here:

_Uncompressed HDMI
output to external recorders is also possible at
4:2:2 Full HD resolution. 4K videos can be
recorded to CFast™ cards as Motion JPEG files,
while Full HD can be recorded as MOV or
MP4 files_

That would be a bit disconcerting, but that would also be the "cripple" to protect the C300II


----------



## RGF (Feb 2, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> 14 FPS sounds absolutely sick.



You can reduce the speed to a more pleasant 2 FPS


----------



## Canon_Shooter (Feb 3, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> One thing I will say that gave me pause was the Canon pdf brochure on the Canon USA website suggests that only Full HD will be able to output from HDMI, not 4K. Now it may have been a bad edit, but here:
> 
> _Uncompressed HDMI
> output to external recorders is also possible at
> ...



Yes C300 will be "protected"

29:59 is a limit on all files (4k will fill a card super fast)

ML will NEVER write a firmware for these creatures (1DX or the MK II)

and .... What the heck is EXPOSURE simulation .... 

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/tipsandtricks/3142.do


and thank you Canon rumors and all you great folk for deep and well thought answers and some nice humor!


----------



## glamoureffekt (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm a little worried that no one is talking about the silent mode.. thats really important for many pro's, such as the wedding photographer.. how loud is this camera? and: what about the dynamic range? need it urgently!! http://www.glamoureffekt.de


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm worry about the shutter noise too. Is it the same as the MKI?


----------



## et31 (Feb 3, 2016)

*I think that I will go with the Nikon D5 for now (try it out before committing the full $6.5K or even $6K on the 1Dx Mark II). Why?*

Dual XQD or dual CF slots, 153 autofocus points w/99 cross-type, and over 3 million ISO (which means a higher native ISO of 102,000 - so in this case, double that of the 1Dx MII which is at 51,000) with the _same resolution sensor_ (Nikon slightly larger at 20.8 vs 20.2 :). Cleaner base ISOs across the board AND -4EV across the board. Additionally, Nikon does not play with the dynamic range. They already have it. ~4,000 clicks per battery. A great feature that is also present in the D810 battery. 200 continuous RAW files per burst at 14bit uncompressed (vs. Canon's 170 continuous burst) even though that Canon has an extra 2fps (not a big deal for me here). 

I care about the image quality and telling a visual story with better capabilities, especially in darker environments with less noise. 

* Regarding the metering, the D5 has a 180K pixel RGB metering system and Advanced Scene Recognition System with group AF (finally). Honestly, I do not know how this will compare to the 1Dx Mark II's 360K pixel RGB metering system. I already have experienced the wonderful iTR AF system of Canon on the 7D MII. 
Nikon says that it drastically improved performance for sports and movement. Let's try the camera out first and find out. If it does not meet my expectations, then I will return it and adopt the 1Dx Mark II. 

**Overall, I don't care about the video. There are already other professional tools that do wide DR / custom cine profiles, and 4:2:2 or higher for a proper professional looking output. I don't want the typical DSLR video (rolling shutter, 8bit compressed image with no alteration on controlling DR on the shadows or blacks). 
Different job, different tool.


----------



## emailfortom (Feb 3, 2016)

Regarding the purchase price of the package being offered by Amazon...to the best of my knowledge B&H doesn't charge sales tax for out of state purchases. That nets out the savings by Amazon...who BTW I purchase from often and like very much.


----------



## hubie (Feb 3, 2016)

4K in JPGs? How huge will the files be? Or am I missing something here (I am no pro in videographie)?
Else, what with post-processing? JPGs have offer only limited ways of editing...


----------



## Renzokuken (Feb 4, 2016)

this camera probably isn't for me

but still I can't help but feel that it is a lackluster release/update


----------



## Eldar (Feb 4, 2016)

Click said:


> I'm worry about the shutter noise too. Is it the same as the MKI?


Very few of the previews talk about the silent mode and how noisy/silent it is. Some have commented that it is more silent than MkI, but more noisy than the 5DS/R. If it was really good, I would expect them to be more explicit, so my hopes are not very high ...


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Feb 5, 2016)

beardsquad said:


> As per specs, the 4K recording limit is 29:59. I think they're just saying that due to the high bitrate (4K60, 800 Mbps). Just speculating because it would take 179.9GB of space to record a half hour of [email protected] footage so maybe they're assuming most people wont buy a 256GB CFast card and would hence run out of space before hitting 29:59.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PureClassA said:


> One thing I will say that gave me pause was the Canon pdf brochure on the Canon USA website suggests that only Full HD will be able to output from HDMI, not 4K. Now it may have been a bad edit, but here:
> 
> _Uncompressed HDMI
> output to external recorders is also possible at
> ...





hubie said:


> 4K in JPGs? How huge will the files be? Or am I missing something here (I am no pro in videographie)?
> Else, what with post-processing? JPGs have offer only limited ways of editing...




All the video specific. Q&A are here: http://www.eoshd.com/2016/02/all-is-revealed-canon-1d-x-mark-ii-video-faq/


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 5, 2016)

I thought this video by Newsshooter's Dan Chung was a simple, yet effective, demonstration of the focus pull capabilities on the new 1DX II. I like how you can alter the speed it grabs the new focus. Very nice.

https://vimeo.com/153889003


----------

